# Tarte Amazonian 24 Hour Blush - Show your Love!!!



## Tendertoni (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

  	So....I just purchased the Tarte Amazonian 24 Hour Blush in Flush and I am IN LUST!!!!!  This blush is sooo pretty!  I plan on buying 2 more before the Sephora sale ends.  So far Tipsy is going on the list and I want to get Exposed but I'm not sure if it will show up on NW 45 skin.  

  	Ladies post why you love these blushes (cause I know ya do!!!) and if Exposed is a yes for NW 45 skin!!!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 25, 2011)

I LOVE these blushes!! I have all of them, except Dollface and a few LE colors that came in kits... Exposed should be here tomorrow as I just ordered it during the Sephora sale. These blushes are pigmented, apply smoothly and stay on all day. I can't say enough good things about them. I will report back on how Exposed shows up on me but I'm NC45... I was also concerned if it would just blend right in.


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 25, 2011)

I just looked in the mirror and this blush is still going strong.  I put it on at 7:00 this morning and its after 3:00 pm!  This makes my somewhat oily skin so happy!

  	MsTiffany2U...please let me know how Exposed looks on you when you receive it.  I am dying for a nice neutral blush and I think this can be it!!

  	I feel like I'm cheating on my Nars blushes for these (Nars!! You know I love u baby!!!)

  	Come on ladies..you know you love them!!!  Shout it out!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 25, 2011)

OHHHH I can't wait to check them out, thank you ladies!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tipsy is amazing!!! I bought it in the summer and I have used it a lot and it's one of my favorite blushes ever! I will have to get more of these soon!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going to suggest Natural Beauty. If you love Flush you will love this one as well. Its a nice red. I also own Tipsy which is a gorgeous peach on me. Gives my face a nice glow. I can't say enough about these blushes.


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2011)

amen to that Dili.. I have Exposed, Tipsy, Nat Beauty and Flush... a good representation of colours which I wear.

  	the wear on these is incredible and the texture is divine.. for the price, you cannot get better!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2011)

What about Blissful? I just swatched these last weekend but didn't get any because Sephora was insane busy. Now I can't remember which ones I liked but I think they were Blissful & Flush. Now I wish that I would have written down which ones I like


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 28, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to suggest Natural Beauty. If you love Flush you will love this one as well. Its a nice red. I also own Tipsy which is a gorgeous peach on me. Gives my face a nice glow. I can't say enough about these blushes.


	Thanks DILLGAF!

  	I have Natural Beauty and Tipsy in my cart.  I still haven't made my final decision.  Tispy is a definite but now its' between Natural Beauty and Blissful...and maybe Dollface.  Decisions decisions!


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 28, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> What about Blissful? I just swatched these last weekend but didn't get any because Sephora was insane busy. Now I can't remember which ones I liked but I think they were Blissful & Flush. Now I wish that I would have written down which ones I like


	I was looking at Blissful too! No ones really mentioned it but it looks so fresh and pretty!  Damn you Tarte for making such delicious blushes!!!! LOL!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2011)

Tendertoni said:


> I was looking at Blissful too! No ones really mentioned it but it looks so fresh and pretty!  Damn you Tarte for making such delicious blushes!!!! LOL!!



 	There were quite a few really good reviews about Blissful in the Sephora review section. Plus, I really loved the color on when I swatched it.


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 29, 2011)

ok..so i bit the bullet and placed my last order with Sephora before the F&F sale was over.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I ended up with Tipsy and Amused.  I cant wait to get them!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Thank you ladies!!!  You're the best!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 29, 2011)

I have these blushes in Exposed and Adored
  	Ordered Tipsy with my Sephora F&F.
  	If it's as superb as my first two Tarte blushes, I will be thrilled!  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## User38 (Oct 29, 2011)

you did good Pixie, enjoy.... these are all good. I am thinking of getting dollface too.. but I have way too many pink blushes.  I love Exposed


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 29, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> you did good Pixie, enjoy.... these are all good. I am thinking of getting dollface too.. but I have way too many pink blushes.  I love Exposed


 
	I know EXACTLY what you mean Her Greyness!  I used to think it was only a good blush if it was as PINK as a Barbie doll box!  LOL  Now, Exposed and Nars Madly are my go-to "natural look" blushes!
  	Hope you like Tipsy Tendertoni!  We're trying it together girl!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 29, 2011)

I wore Exposed for the first time yesterday and am totally in love! I already have and love Dollface and Amused. I want to get either Tipsy or Blissful, but not sure which one is softer on me.  Oh, I want them all because they are so pretty and natural looking!


----------



## User38 (Oct 29, 2011)

Debi, Tipsy is a reddish coral imo.. so Blissful might be softer on your colouring.  I just wanted the brightness in all the colours I chose.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 30, 2011)

Trying to figure out what color to get.  I have almost all the colors they offer, but in another brand.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 30, 2011)

I am waiting for Flush and exposed to come as part of my FF haul from Sephora.  There was not enough color payoff for tipsy and I am assuming exposed will be the same.  I hope not!  I really want that as my neutral everyday blush. I think Flush and Natural Beauty are the only colors that will show nicely with my tone....but all the colors are beautiful!!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Nov 12, 2011)

No one mentioned blushing bride but I really love this color it is an amazing plum color. It gives me a nice winter glow, I'm an nw48 for reference.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Nov 13, 2011)

I now have all of these except Dollface. I just got Exposed and it has been my go-to blush lately. I was afraid it wouldn't show up but it is a beautiful neutral rose color. I really love it. If you are on the fence about any of these colors, just get them... you won't regret it.

  	FYI: Blissful and Tipsy do look similar to each other but in my opinion, they are very different. Tipsy is more of a bright, coral-y color whereas Bilssful is a warm, soft peach. Both still very pigmented. Hope this helps!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 14, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Debi, Tipsy is a reddish coral imo.. so Blissful might be softer on your colouring.  I just wanted the brightness in all the colours I chose.



 	So sorry I am so slow in responding!  Thank you for letting me know. I am ever so tempted to get both because, as one MUA admired about me, "You are not afraid to wear blush!"  At first I thought, oh no..my cheeks must look too pink. But she said it looked nice and that too many people go for a nude look and that it was refreshing to see some colour in my cheeks! 

  	Exposed has been one of my go-to blushes lately.  I really love these!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 14, 2011)

Waves to Debi..

  	so glad to see you posting and hope you feel better.

  	I love my blushes too..  lol. I look dead without blush... and if there is one thing I will never be without is some kind of blush. 

  	Love Exposed and also Dollface, Tipsy, Nat Beauty, Flushed.. I usually pick up the most extreme of all colours cause I can always tone down or use a stipple method to apply.. but congrats on getting your blushes.







tc


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 5, 2011)

[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tarte Friends & Family Sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]  	*TARTE COSMETICS* (tartecosmetics.com) is having their Friends & Family sale where you can get 30% off your purchase + free shipping on $40+ orders with code FFDEC, expires 12/12

  	Thanks to Temptalia for the Info...  I'm off to stock up on some gifts, and maybe just a little something for myself for being so thoughtful!  HeeHee


----------



## OctoberViolet (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for the info PixieDancer! I just bought my first ever Tarte clay blush in Natural Beauty. Gorgeous shade. It's like I have naturally rosy cheeks from being out in the cold. Love it!!!




PixieDancer said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm dying to try these blushes. What colour would you recommend for NC25 skin tone?


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm NC30/35 and I have (and LOVE) Exposed, Tipsy, and Adored (LE in a set)
  	The great thing about these blushes is they are so buildable.  So they can be used lightly or amped up.  Whatever shade you try, I'm sure you'll love it!




PeppermintMocha said:


> I'm dying to try these blushes. What colour would you recommend for NC25 skin tone?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 18, 2011)

I only have one of the blushes. I believe it's called Peaceful. It's such a pretty, shimmery pink! The pigmentation is great


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have blushing bride. Love it!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Dec 24, 2011)

I thought I was alone!!! I actually just bought natural beauty and I feel in love, I think I'm going to get flushed and exposed next.


----------



## afulton (Jan 15, 2012)

I am finally jumping on the Tarte bandwagon.  Today I got Blushing Bride and Exposed.  I wasn't sure about Exposed but I just love neutral colored blushes.  
  	Tarte is also releasing 4 new colors for the Spring.  They are now available on Sephora.com.  Here they are below:  Glisten, Buff, Adored, and Frisky.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 16, 2012)

Oooh! Thanks for the info. They are available on tartecosmetics.com too. 15% off with the code GGD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






afulton said:


> I am finally jumping on the Tarte bandwagon.  Today I got Blushing Bride and Exposed.  I wasn't sure about Exposed but I just love neutral colored blushes.
> Tarte is also releasing 4 new colors for the Spring.  They are now available on Sephora.com.  Here they are below:  Glisten, Buff, Adored, and Frisky.


----------



## afulton (Jan 29, 2012)

^^These are now available at Sephora.  I saw them in person and they are shimmery.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 29, 2012)

^Yeah, I was disappointed about that. I REALLY wanted to get Frisky, but not with all that glitter.


----------



## afulton (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought Frisky would be a WOC's version of NARS Orgasm but its too shimmery for me.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 30, 2012)

i just picked up Flush...gotta get to the store to try out the new ones!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Feb 1, 2012)

After realizing my favorite Tarte blush (Blushing Bride) has just as much shimmer as the new ones but isn't a glitter bomb on me, I gave the new blushes a second look. I'm passing on the two with silver shimmer since silver isn't flattering on me. Glisten *still* doesn't show up on me, and when finances allow Frisky will be coming home with me. The shimmer can easily be buffed out. I don't see why Tarte doesn't do blushes with a _sheen_ rather than glitter.

  	On a slightly OT note, has anyone here tried Tarte's new foundation in the tube? Tan-Deep seems to be a color match but I wonder about the coverage and longevity claims.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Feb 2, 2012)

QueenOfSnark said:


> After realizing my favorite Tarte blush (Blushing Bride) has just as much shimmer as the new ones but isn't a glitter bomb on me, I gave the new blushes a second look. I'm passing on the two with silver shimmer since silver isn't flattering on me. Glisten *still* doesn't show up on me, and when finances allow Frisky will be coming home with me. The shimmer can easily be buffed out. I don't see why Tarte doesn't do blushes with a _sheen_ rather than glitter.
> 
> On a slightly OT note, has anyone here tried Tarte's new foundation in the tube? Tan-Deep seems to be a color match but I wonder about the coverage and longevity claims.


	I tried the new foundation... I'm NC45 and I also use Tarte's Smooth Operator tinted moisturizer in agent 16. I got the color Tan-Deep. I feel like it leaves a white-ish cast on my face. I've been mixing a drop of the new foundation in with the tinted moisturizer and it works out great that way. I would definitely recommend going to Sephora or Ulta and testing it before you buy. Hope this helps!


----------



## brittbby (Aug 27, 2013)

Sephora has 3 Tarte blushes on sale for $14 each!!!!! Just bought all of them! I got a VIB email about getting first dibs on the sale, but idk if that means access is limited to those blushes or not!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 27, 2013)

You did? Which ones? It's so weird. They've stopped sending me emails about specials.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You did? Which ones? It's so weird. They've stopped sending me emails about specials.


   Ugh! That's dumb that u arent getting the emails! I got flush, tickled, and passion. Looks like they ran out online... But you work for sephora so maybe they will have them in store... =\


----------



## MissTT (Aug 27, 2013)

Those shades don't sound familiar to me. I don't think we have them in store. Grrr! I got Dazzled in gratis and I'm really impressed with Tarte blushes. I definitely would have picked up others. My daughter tried it before I did and she likes the longevity. She wanted to take it to college w/ her but naw I couldn't part with it. I offered her a MAC dupe and she said, "pass." MAC doesn't last.
  	I just checked my account and it said I was unsubscribed to emails. Also I am a male. LMAO


----------



## brittbby (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Those shades don't sound familiar to me. I don't think we have them in store. Grrr! I got Dazzled in gratis and I'm really impressed with Tarte blushes. I definitely would have picked up others. My daughter tried it before I did and she likes the longevity. She wanted to take it to college w/ her but naw I couldn't part with it. I offered her a MAC dupe and she said, "pass." MAC doesn't last. I just checked my account and it said I was unsubscribed to emails. Also I am a male. LMAO


 Hahahaha hahahaha!!! Lmao. Sephora got your preferences all jacked up. I really do love tarte blushes. They last forever. Probably my favorite blushes of all. I wish I had grabbed 2 of each -_- Im sure someone would've wanted them... They sold out really quickly. Boo.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that Flush is back but is a completely different color now?  It used to be described as a deep berry, now it looks super pale and is described as a pinkish berry.

  http://www.sephora.com/amazonian-clay-12-hour-blush-P278610?skuId=1577915


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm pretty pissed they changed the odor of blushing bride. that was one of my faves and now its super different


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm in love with Captivating! it's the most natural peachy blush, i use it every day!!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> I'm pretty pissed they changed the odor of blushing bride. that was one of my faves and now its super different


Ugh, when did they change that one?!?


----------



## riverchild27 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone bought the holiday Chic to Cheek deluxe blush set?  Little blushes are hard to resist,and the colors look great.
  [h=1][/h]


----------

